# Visual Studio 2012 (Error) running on Windows 8 evaluation version



## wwang80 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm running Windows 8 90 day evalution version. I installed Visual Studio Express 2012 for Windows Desktop. After I ran in debug mode, I came across this error.

The error reads:
First-chance exception at 0x0088C5DA(openal32.dll)in Pange.exe 0xC0000005: Access Violation reading location 0xFEEEFEFA.

If there is a handler for this exception, the program may be safely continued.

I also attached an image showing the error

The computer I'm running is a Dell Optiplex 755 Core 2 duo with 2gb ram.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much,

Wensan


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Click stop debugging and check the error pane at the bottom of the window.
If you need to,click the error tab on the bottom pane.
If it lists an error,double click it and it will go to the code in your
program that is having problems.
Also,you can right click the error at the bottom and there should be a 
selection "get help for this error" that will go online.
Usually pretty generic help though.


----------

